# My leaves are dry and droopy?



## Sweet Sativa (Sep 8, 2009)

So, I moved my plant inside a few weeks ago because it was pretty chilly out and raining every other day. Well in just the past week or so her leaves started getting kinda papery feeling and they are really droopy. She is still growing fine and I water her every other day but I don't know what I'm doing wrong. If you know why this is happening can you please send me some help.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 8, 2009)

We have no pictures to look at, but watering them every other day might be the problem.  Perhaps you're over-watering them?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 8, 2009)

My leaves are dry and droopy? 

some days we all fell like that....j/k

what kind of light are they getting?


----------



## Afghan#1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds like over watering.  Youve got to gauge when your plants need to be watered.  Pinch the the top layer of your soil and if its damp you dont need to water them.  Wait for the soil to become dry and flaky. 
When youre plants need water they become droopy as well but once you water them they will spring right back up.  Remember less water can be better than more if youre not sure.


----------



## Sweet Sativa (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah after I moved the plant a little a bunch of water sloshed out of the bottom. Thanks for the input.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

does the bottom of the pot  have holes drilled into it to allow the water and nutes to drain?


----------

